

Steve Wozniak 2.0   - stunr69
http://www.fusionio.com/load/-media-/1td5wi/docsLibrary/FIO_DS_Octal.pdf
With Apple co-founder Steve Wozniak as its chief scientist, the Fusion-io storage memory platform takes storage technology to the next level with the PCI-Express x16 Gen2.0 based ioDrive Octal with 10.24 TB capacity. http://www.fusionio.com/load/-media-/1td5wi/docsLibrary/FIO_DS_Octal.pdf
======
stunr69
With Apple co-founder Steve Wozniak as its chief scientist, the Fusion-io
storage memory platform takes storage technology to the next level with the
PCI-Express x16 Gen2.0 based ioDrive Octal with 10.24 TB capacity.

